# Is Your Club Plaque for Sale on Ebay?



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I have seen at least 3 differant club plaques for sale, I know only one of the clubs and let them know. But there is a Parlement and Stylin plaque from CA Bay Area.

Do a search for "car club plaque" and check it out. Don't let some fool end up with a plaque they did not earn....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2006, 10:46 AM~5724401
> *I have seen at least 3 differant club plaques for sale, I know only one of the clubs and let them know.  But there is a Parlement and Stylin plaque from CA Bay Area.
> 
> Do a search for "car club plaque" and check it out.  Don't let some fool end up with a plaque they did not earn....
> *



I saw that.. I've been keeping an eye on ebay because we had a club members car broken into and someone stole the plaque.... :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thats worse than selling trophies on ebay.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 10:28 AM~5724664
> *thats worse than selling trophies on ebay.
> *



x2


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 11:28 AM~5724664
> *thats worse than selling trophies on ebay.
> *



LOL... does anyone really collect other club's plaques? That just would feel wrong.


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

there are collectors out there that buy nostalgia plaques and keep them as part of their collection

they really aint tryin to sport the plaques in their ride but u never know


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im new to the lowriding world.But i dont hink i would feel comfortable sporting a plaque that aint mine.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 6 2006, 08:31 AM~5724684
> *LOL... does anyone really collect other club's plaques? That just would feel wrong.
> *


YEP ALL THE TIME ITS THEIR WAY TO HOLD ON TO THE PAST OF SOME OF THE OLD CLUBS ITS ALL OUT OF RESPECT .I KNOW ONE GUY WHO HAS THEM LINED UP ON HIS WALL AND TAKES CARE OF THEM


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, and alot of people collect the old plaques from the hot rod days. the ones that look like cast liscense plates, they used to hang them off of the rear bumper.


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

I HAVE 3 PLAQUES FROM 3 DIFF. CLUBS IN MY GARAGE, THE PRES. OF THE CLUBS GAVE THEM TO ME, I KNOW PERSONALLY. THEY JUST TOLD ME NOT TO FLY ANY OF THEM, I WILL TRY TO GET MORE BUT ONLY IF THEY ARE GIVEN TO ME BY THE PROPER PERSON


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Some Clubs don't mind plaques out of the club, but some do, so I posted this so those clubs could try to get them back it they want....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

double post!!! :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

shit there's four of them on right now...
Pharaohs, Parliament, Old Memories, and Stylin.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn i see pharoahs and old memories plaque in there.
what is why when a members leaves our club we ask for it back


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 6 2006, 07:21 PM~5728168
> *damn i see pharoahs and old memories plaque in there.
> what is why when a members leaves our club we ask for it back
> *


do you ask for it back or buy it back? Just curious how some car clubs go about getting/asking for their plaques. Some people that get out of clubs feel that they have a right to sell it back because they bought it. On the other hand, some clubs feel that if your no longer in the club, the person that leaves the club should just return it without expecting to get paid for it as a sign of respect.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

we buy it back but if its messed up we fix it then give them what even is left over from what he originaly bought it for


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Our by law specifically say that Rollerz Only Plaques, and other items are the property of Rollerz Only, and must be returned.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our plaques are property of the club, you leave, your plaque stays with the club!! Unless the member has been involved a long time and is retiring we have the option to bless them with there plaque......


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with it as long as you don't put it in your ride.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i know a guy that collects plaques he as Dukes a realy really old Vallejo Bombers and a 80s plaque Mean City Menace CC


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2006, 11:03 PM~5729176
> *Our plaques are property of the club, you leave, your plaque stays with the club!!  Unless the member has been involved a long time and is retiring we have the option to bless them with there plaque......
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

You sign a contract stating that you have to give the plaque back and the PResident will give you a small portion back. I think its fair cause the plaque should always stay with the club.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Those plaqes are being sold by the same person.
Maybe this person USE to make these plaqes for these car clubs and is shop went under or something.
Either way,IMO,he is WRONG for selling these plaques on ebay!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 7 2006, 07:35 AM~5730682
> *Those plaqes are being sold by the same person.
> Maybe this person USE to make these plaqes for these car clubs and is shop went under or something.
> Either way,IMO,he is WRONG for selling these plaques on ebay!
> *


if you read them, the club member that ordered the plaque never picked it up. What's he supposed to do, sit on them? The right thing to do is have a club member buy them.


----------



## vago915 (Jun 12, 2003)

There is a Old Memories CC plaque for sale too. Isn't that club still around?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/STYLIN-EAST-BAY-Low-Ri...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/PARLIAMENT-San-Jose-Lo...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-MEMORIE...003002894QQrdZ1


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2006, 07:46 AM~5724401
> *I have seen at least 3 differant club plaques for sale, I know only one of the clubs and let them know.  But there is a Parlement and Stylin plaque from CA Bay Area.
> 
> Do a search for "car club plaque" and check it out.  Don't let some fool end up with a plaque they did not earn....
> *


WHAT THE FUCK? GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE, THATS FUCKED UP....IF ANYBODY FLYS COLD BLOODED CC. PLAQUES & THEY DIDN'T GET IT FROM US & NOT REALY IN OUR CLUB....L.BABY SERVEN UNAUTHERISED PLAQUE RIDAS ON SITE WITH HANDS HOMIE :angry:YA'LL REALY NEED NOT TO BUY THESE PLAQUE ON E-BAY, BECAUSE IF YOU NOT WITH IT, YOU GONNA GET IT HOMIE....DON'T BE OUT HERE PLAQUE FAKIN.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I dont see why anyone would fly a CC they werent part of. maybe a cheaper alternative for new club members, buying used plaques? but still, seems to me, if a member spilts, I'd porbly prompt him (if I was chapter pres) to return the plaque or sell it back.

but, heck, lowrider club plaques might be nice shop ornaments.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 7 2006, 01:20 PM~5732647
> *I dont see why anyone would fly a CC they werent part of. maybe a cheaper alternative for new club members, buying used plaques? but still, seems to me, if a member spilts, I'd porbly prompt him (if I was chapter pres) to return the plaque or sell it back.
> 
> but, heck, lowrider club plaques might be  nice shop ornaments.
> *


EXCATLY....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ive still got my old clubs plaque in my shop ive cleared it with the former club so its cool ,i wouldnt roll it in my ride its just a kinda "where iv been" thing ,thats fuked up tho that there selling them on ebay


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I WOULD LOVE TO START A COLLECTION OF PLAQUES FROM CLUBS FROM BACK IN THE DAY......REALLY SUX IF THEY ARE STOLEN.....PARLIAMENT C.C. PLAQUE WAS BEING SOLD BY A FOUNDARY WHILE BEING FOUND DURING CLEAN UP....SAID IT WAS ABOUT 20 YEARS OLD.....IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A WALL WITH OG PLAQUES ON IT......


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Fucc that its my plaque i keep it bottom line with or without a club.I earned it and payed for it.and i dont have intentions to fly it ever again .So its a closet plaque.But to each is own....i just wouldnt sell it rather just keep it and move on


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jul 7 2006, 11:32 PM~5735035
> *Fucc that its my plaque i keep it bottom line with or without a club.I earned it and payed for it.and i dont have intentions to fly it ever again .So its a closet plaque.But to each is own....i just wouldnt sell it rather just keep it and move on
> *


:thumbsup: i never returned any of my shit when i left my car club i needed oil rags and scrap steel


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 01:40 AM~5735086
> *i left my car club
> *


model cars dont count



neither do mini trucks. :uh:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 6 2006, 09:18 PM~5728442
> *Our by law specifically say that Rollerz Only Plaques, and other items are the property of Rollerz Only, and must be returned.
> *


RIGHT ON THE MONEY DIRTY! :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

NOW IF THEY ARE JUST COLLECTING THEM FOR A HOBBY, I GUEST THAT COOL, BUT DON'T BE OUT FLYING THE PLAQUE LIKE YOU IN TO WIN IT.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jul 7 2006, 09:32 PM~5735035
> *Fucc that its my plaque i keep it bottom line with or without a club.I earned it and payed for it.and i dont have intentions to fly it ever again .So its a closet plaque.But to each is own....i just wouldnt sell it rather just keep it and move on
> *


NOW THAT COOL TO DO.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

over 200 bucks for the Old Memories Plaque.....

Dammmmm


----------



## badbowtie (Jun 30, 2006)

I GOT ON E-BAY TO CHECK OUT THE PLAQUES, BUT DIDN'T SEE THE PHARAOHS PLAQUE ON THERE....HOPEFULLY IT DIDN'T SELL!!! CAN N-E ONE DESCRIBE THE PLAQUE??? AND WHAT CHAPTER WAS IT FROM??? WAS THE "P" ON Pharaohs CAPITALIZED OR WERE ALL LETTERS CAPITALIZED??


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Anything that has our club name on it belongs to our club and when someone leaves it all gets returned back to our club but if you have put in a chinga years and do become a retired member you have earned the TECHNIQUES plaque and get to keep it. If you are kicked out of our car club and don't want to return our belongings becareful because you might have a Suburban roll up on you and may have to put in some work. uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badbowtie_@Jul 10 2006, 07:39 PM~5749995
> *I GOT ON E-BAY TO CHECK OUT THE PLAQUES, BUT DIDN'T SEE THE PHARAOHS PLAQUE ON THERE....HOPEFULLY IT DIDN'T SELL!!! CAN N-E ONE DESCRIBE THE PLAQUE??? AND WHAT CHAPTER WAS IT FROM??? WAS THE "P" ON Pharaohs CAPITALIZED OR WERE ALL LETTERS CAPITALIZED??
> *



Don't sweat it homie, it wasn't a CC plaque it was one of the hot rod plaques the little square one. That was the only one I have seen......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

someone from PARLIAMENT needs to know about this...............


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hit up the president of my old club, stylin and told him about it, he was pissed! the club died out but they still shouldnt be sellin the plaques! if they are sittin around too long they should just melt them down !


----------



## badbowtie (Jun 30, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD NEWS ON THE PLAQUE, G2G AL,.......


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 10 2006, 11:42 PM~5751094
> *someone from PARLIAMENT needs to know about this...............
> *


Thanks  We do...funny buy in his advertisement he states that the plaque is 10-20 years old....the club is not that old. We have had that style for about 5-6 years now. No harm done...not paying what he is asking...if bought dont see why someone would fly it...it also says San Jose....sure that wouldnt ride around anywhere else and if it is here then it will be seen...also, has to be someone that knows something about car clubs if they are dropping $$ on a plaque so not like they could say...oh, I bought it and thought it was ok to fly it in my primered honda :biggrin: 

Good looking out though. Mabe we recruit this way :0 wonder if that would change the quality of our rides?


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Club-Plaque-/190779292269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b54fa6d&nma=true&si=3nEP3j2svgh9qt5RNRABW6tCgnk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

Same Ebay member sold another Majestics Plaque on ebay for over 2,000 dollars I can't find the link.


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know a guy that collects plaques too


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

And they are found at the swap meets. And willing to trade for Duke's plaques if your from that club.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

centralvalley209 said:


> Same Ebay member sold another Majestics Plaque on ebay for over 2,000 dollars I can't find the link.


You think these are club plaques or knock offs? All u would have to do is get them made the same and sell them, right?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

blvddown said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO START A COLLECTION OF PLAQUES FROM CLUBS FROM BACK IN THE DAY......REALLY SUX IF THEY ARE STOLEN.....PARLIAMENT C.C. PLAQUE WAS BEING SOLD BY A FOUNDARY WHILE BEING FOUND DURING CLEAN UP....SAID IT WAS ABOUT 20 YEARS: OLD.....IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A WALL WITH OG PLAQUES ON IT......


:wow:

You would think think that's somethn they'd wna kp in rememberance of their time in that club n with those pple..

Sad!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

~esjmami~ said:


> :wow:
> 
> You would think think that's somethn they'd wna kp in rememberance of their time in that club n with those pple..
> 
> Sad!


maybe dey werent feeling teh c.c. scene dat year :dunno:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh shit!! Jus seen this topic now, my car was stolen back in 2001 and took my parliament plaque!!!  fuckers!!!!! I wonder if that's the one they was selling???


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

RedDog said:


> do you ask for it back or buy it back? Just curious how some car clubs go about getting/asking for their plaques. Some people that get out of clubs feel that they have a right to sell it back because they bought it. On the other hand, some clubs feel that if your no longer in the club, the person that leaves the club should just return it without expecting to get paid for it as a sign of respect.


I think it depends on the person..i was in a club once. my plaque was givin to me.....they never asked for it back...but I offered to..i felt it was right to do.....nobodys made an attempt to pick it up tho.i got my reason....if im down to ride you..be there n whatever u gotta be down for me to....I still miss n love the guys all of them..messed up thing when that happens...#1 should be cant leave a member behind. All I asked is he come get it in person. For we can talk.. N fuckin vegas of all places..


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

MR 1942 said:


> And they are found at the swap meets. And willing to trade for Duke's plaques if your from that club.


But that...that's weird kinda..why would u want to...lil offensive. I would think that would make it ok for me to take the plaque with me if I seen something like that in person.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

MR 1942 said:


> And they are found at the swap meets. And willing to trade for Duke's plaques if your from that club.



I think that's pretty badass. Not like you're flying them


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> I think that's pretty badass. Not like you're flying them


X2, it's the kinda thing that can teach you a history lesson 20 years down the line


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> I think that's pretty badass. Not like you're flying them


 yup, i could see it better presented at a hall or mmeuseum. or gathering place


----------

